Ask HN: Experience Using Stripe Atlas to Incorporate - Four8Five
======
reviel
I haven't used Stripe Atlas personally, but I did see this the other
day...[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21952809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21952809)

One other thing to note is that besides the initial $500 setup fee, they
additionally require you to pay $100 a year + $25 a month for bank account
maintenance with SVB.

A few other key differences can be found here (side note I own Blook :P)
[https://blook.io/stripe-atlas-alternative](https://blook.io/stripe-atlas-
alternative)

~~~
Indiehacker2
Thanks for doing this, was actually looking to use Stripe Atlas for my side
project but I'll support a fellow founder!

Being $400+ less expensive with more options also helps lol

------
andrewpierno
Had a great experience. Their GCP credits made all the difference too.

~~~
spacio
how long do they last?/how much do they give you?

